# Heat King stove



## Roki (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello!

I bought a stove and am trying to figure out what exactly it is and how it's supposed to work.  I have attached a picture of the label on the back.  I have searched the internet for "Heat King" but can't find anything except a few posts that say the company is no longer in business.  How can I find out when it was made and more info on it?  Obviously I'm incredibly new at wood-burning stoves so please be patient with me.

Thanks!!


----------



## shawneyboy (Mar 28, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum.  This is probably one of best places to find info on wood burning.

I really can't help much on that specific brand or model but.....  the way it works is you put in kindling and wood, light it on fire, get warnth....  Sorry I couldn't resist.

Shawn


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 28, 2011)

Man, not finding much on this stove or the company at all.  By the handwriting on the tag for the model and serial numbers, I'm gonna guess this may have been a flash in the pan type stove.


----------



## webbie (Mar 28, 2011)

Definitely an oldie - ICBO approval was more typical back in the 1970's.
I've heard of 95% of stove companies....but either never heard of this one or don't remember. There were about 500 at one time during the boom of the late 1970's - and most of them were gone a few years later.
Many were regional or local. 

Found an old post with no info:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/24550/

Baker stoves calls one of their unit a Heat King, but I don't think this would be it.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 3, 2011)

I remember the Heat King stoves but not a lot of detail. What I do remember was that the model I saw was very large. They were a non EPA stove and came out at or around the Fisher-Timberline-Scraeder era. They should work just like any of those. Should put out a lot of heat but not efficient or clean burning. You should be able to control the fire OK.


----------



## Mr A (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Mr A (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, that didn't work well. here is the link- http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/2935922891.html
I have seen this this thing for sale for several months now. I can't find it now, but a google book has it's original price, in the 70's at $399. Claims it will bake bread. This may be the best insert for California, as it is a cooking device, exempt from the bureaucrats regulations. http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...LdSAAAAIBAJ&sjid=SoADAAAAIBAJ&pg=5894,3579433


----------



## mellow (Apr 3, 2012)

I am not much help but from looking at that craigslist picture the top reminded me of this stove thread that had simular porcelain and was an oven.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/can-someone-identify-this-stove-yes-bicentennial-stove.30519/


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a wood storage chest and stove all in one.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 4, 2012)

It's the entrance to the Bat Cave!


----------



## Dune (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice work Mr.A. I remember when I could google search....


----------



## buzzsaw (Oct 7, 2012)

Roki said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought a stove and am trying to figure out what exactly it is and how it's supposed to work. I have attached a picture of the label on the back. I have searched the internet for "Heat King" but can't find anything except a few posts that say the company is no longer in business. How can I find out when it was made and more info on it? Obviously I'm incredibly new at wood-burning stoves so please be patient with me.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hello,
I am new to this forum. We purchased a home in Nevada with a very large Heat King stove in it, I have burned wood my whole life but have never seen a stove this large, it
must be at four feet wide. Have you found any additional information on your stove? I would like to know if any parts are available anywhere?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Mr A (Oct 7, 2012)

Does it look like this? http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...t00AAAAIBAJ&sjid=xoMDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6764,1586001
The same one I mentioned before has been on and off Sacramento craigslist.


----------



## buzzsaw (Oct 7, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Does it look like this? http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...t00AAAAIBAJ&sjid=xoMDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6764,1586001
> The same one I mentioned before has been on and off Sacramento craigslist.


 Hey, that is close. Mine has a solid front drop down door that has two hinges to support the bottom and two chains to stop the door. No glass
in the door. I am having a problem finding fire brick that will fit. I bought some from a wood stove place and the length is over 9", probably more
like 9 and 3/16" each, this makes for an increase of 9/16" of an inch when installing three across. Run across before?


----------



## Mr A (Oct 8, 2012)

Cut the brick to fit. Use a diamond blade in a skil saw, an angle grinder, a tile saw. Nice to have a stove that comes with the place, but I was schooled on old wood burners here, and so, I'll pass it along. Any stove made pre 1992 is inefficient. Stoves without a pipe all the way to the chimney are a hazard. Carbon monoxide risk, and extra sweep maintenance costs. Also increased risk of chimney fire due to no chimney liner. I started with a "slammer  stove installation". Yea, it did heat the house, but I was always nervous about it. You definitely want to have your chimney cleaned and inspected before you start using that heat king. There are good deals out there on anything, just keep looking.


----------

